# Hello to all



## ParkDeereMunroCOBBER (Mar 13, 2007)

G'day, im 21 from the big NZ and stumbled across your forums on the hunt for ww2 styled tattoos. I liked the site and the nature of the banter so thought id stick around and talk to you all about my fav. thing, the world wars. 
I like to learn as much as i can about them both, so please bear with me if i start asking funny questions Hope my intro was ok....
P.S. Wanaka was everything and more


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2007)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Please read the rules of the site.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site from London 8)


----------

